# Sims bindings and burton channel



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm doubtful they're ics compatible. I couldn't find anything on them being compatible, double check the documentation that came with them, it should indicate, or you can call Sims directly. There are a lot of other binding options out there that will be compatible with the ICS if those don't work.


----------



## Tcarenza (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah I read what came with it and sent a message to sims to find out. Figured its worth a shot since union, forum and burton all make a plate that works with the channel. Frustrating


----------



## Tcarenza (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you think I should attempt it with a burton retro disk? Not sure how it will fit, but my old burton 3d disk fits decently in my sims bindings. I realize this is a hack, just trying to think of things until sims gets back to me


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You could, the consequences if the disc doesn't interface correctly could be catastrophic.


----------



## Tcarenza (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I was able to get in touch with sports authority this morning who manufactures it and they stated the burton retro disk is compatible with all disk bindings and I should get one of those. Interesting it doesn't seem like sims feels the need to manufacture their own when other brands do? Still confused but I'll try out the burton disk


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Tcarenza said:


> Well I was able to get in touch with sports authority this morning who manufactures it and *they stated the burton retro disk is compatible with all disk bindings *and I should get one of those. Interesting it doesn't seem like sims feels the need to manufacture their own when other brands do? Still confused but I'll try out the burton disk


This is not a factual statement! Many brands use various teeth sizes, number of teeth along with different disc dimensions in circumfrence and thickness. The Burton disc may work, but it was not made to fit your bindings specifically and is not a universal disc


----------

